# Breaking news



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Travel restrictions to Cuba bill being floated...

More here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/Content/Cigar-News/travel-restrictions-lifted-to-cuba.html


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

should be interesting


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

It's a step in the right direction that's for sure.:yo:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Im watching it closely - could be a great plus for us!


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

We'll see how it goes. Only fair to reopen trade with Cuba given the colorful characters we're involved with elsewhere in the world.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This should generate lots of dialogue.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Very interesting. I'll be watching this.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know if anything's happening with it?

Haven't seen it on the television at all, but that doesn't say much.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very interesting indeed


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

This bill seems to be a return item...:eyebrows:
S. 721 [110th]: Freedom to Travel to Cuba Act of 2007 (GovTrack.us)
Looks as though it is on alot of agendas...


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

The hell with travel... when can I start importing cuban cigars???


----------



## Kasubot (Mar 5, 2009)

I think either this or something like it got tacked onto the buget and signed, atleast according to cnn.
U.S. loosens restrictions regarding Cuba - CNN.com


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a update to the story

U.S. loosens restrictions regarding Cuba - CNN.com


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So if you have family that lives in Cuba you can now visit them once a year for as long as you like. And it only costs the American Tax Payers $410 billion, wow what a deal! Don't get me wrong, I am happy for those that have family there, just they way it gets done is BS!


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta love legislative riders, right TX? :biggrin1:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I find this to be amazing especially with Russia talking to Cuba about keeping some of its strategic warplanes on there runways.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I find this to be amazing especially with Russia talking to Cuba about keeping some of its strategic warplanes on there runways.


The Russians routinely violate our airspace with long-range bombers, so that shouldn't be either a surprise or a bother to us. Russia really can't and really wouldn't do anything stupid like utilize them.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

well lets wait and see what happens.


----------

